# This Saturday Silent Art Auction presented by: Alombrados OTO Gallery and Misty Amber Art



## sullenmisty (Aug 14, 2009)

If your in New Orleans this weekend (8/15/09) come out to my art event! It's free to attend.

This Saturday 

6-11pm 

1131 Marigny St 
New Orleans, LA 70117 



Reception and viewing (opening bids begin) Saturday, August 15th at 6pm – 11pm 1131 Marigny St. 


The event, which includes wine, snacks, music and spoken word performances, is open to the public and free-of-charge. Bidders need not be present reception night to make a bid. 
Proceeds from the auction will support the local artist venturing out internationally. 30% will be donated to the Alombrados OTO Oasis. 

There will be Giveaways and a raffle during the reception. 

Silent bidding only. 
There will also be a “BUY IT NOW” feature – allowing customers to take the item off the bidding sheet by paying an asking price. 
Bidding will begin opening night Saturday, August 15th at 6pm_ 
ALL items will remain on display until ___Saturday, August 22nd at 6pm____. 
Please call to make an appointment. 
All successful bidders will be notified by phone on _Saturday, August 22nd_. 

Starting bids: $50.00 
Bid increments: $20 


Payment may be made with cash, check, or PayPal. Checks should be made out to Misty Boldish. All sales are final. 

Winning bidders can pick up on ___ Sunday, August 23rd between noon and 7pm____ at the Receiver Gallery. After the pick up date, please call for an appointment to pick up your bid. 

Artist and Alombrados OTO Gallery love donations will be accepted up until ___Sunday, August 23rd at 7pm __ 







For details, contact Misty Boldish at (214) 732-2598 or email her at [email protected] 

Call (504) 265-0792 for more information about the Alombrados OTO Oasis, gallery. 

1131 Marigny St. 
New Orleans, LA 70117 

Alombrados OTO 
mistyamberart on Etsy - ~Misty Amber Art~
# # #

Misty Boldish is an all media artist from Dallas Texas. Currently living in New Orleans, Louisiana. She spends most of her days making art and pursuing her buisness Misty Amber Art.


----------

